# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sufizmi

## rapsod

*Definicioni*
"Sufizmi eshte serioziteti ne moral drejt "Mbretit te mbreterve".
thuhet se: "Sufizmi eshte pajtimi me realitetin"
thuhet perseri se: "Sufizmi eshte quajtur keshtu per pastertine (Safa) ne misteret e saj dhe ndricimin e influences se saj".
Ka deklaruar el-Harith se: "Sufizmi eshte prej pastertise (safa) se zemres per Allahun"
Eshte pyetur imami Ebu Ali er-Rewdhebarij per Sufizmin dhe ka thene:
"Eshte ajo qe e vesh te leshten (es-Suf, kuptimore) me pasterti, dhe duniaja per te eshte ndaluse, dhe ndjek udhen e te zgjedhurit (Mustafa) a.s."
Eshte pyetur imam Sehel ibn Abdullah en-Nesterij per Sufizmin dhe eshte pergjigjur:
"Kush pastrohet prej pluhurit dhe eshte mbushur me hulumtime dhe per te jane te barabarta floriri me teneqen".
Eshte pyetur hoxha Muhamed Mubareh el-Malikij ne shpjegimin e "el-Murshid el-Mu'ajjen": Per prejardhjen e Sufizmit ka shume thenie, ai qe e zhvillon eshte i atribuar me levdata, dhe lenien e atributeve ofenduse, dhe thuhet prej pastertise (es-Safa), thuhen edhe te tjera te cilat jane te fshehura ne librat e kombit (arab)".

----------


## rapsod

*Realiteti i Sufizmit*

*Sufizmi eshte i bazuar ne "Liber" dhe ne "Sunnet*", sic ka thene zoteria e grupimit sufist el-Xhunejd el-Bagdadij r.a.:
"*Udha jone eshte e perftuar prej Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit, kur udha drejt Allahut eshte e veshtire perpos atyre qe i permbahen tradites se te Derguarit a.s*." perfundoi
Ka thene Hoxha Taxhuddijn es-Subkiju: "*Shohim se udha e hoxhes Xhunejd dhe vellazeria e tij eshte revolucionare*"
Ka thene hoxha Sehel en-Nesteri: "*Shkolla jone - Sufizmi - shembullimi i Profetit, ne Moral dhe Vepra, te ushqyerit prej Hallallit, dhe sinqeriteti i Nijetit ne te gjitha veprat"*. perfundoi 
Ka thene hoxha Ebu el-Hasan esh-Shadhilij: Kjo udhe nuk eshte murgjeri, e as ngrenie te thekes dhe uthulles, ajo eshte e ndertuar mbi bazat e durimit ndaj urdherave si dhe bindjes ne udhezim, ka thene Allahu: "*Dhe beme prej tyre udheheqes (imame) qe udhezojne me urdherin tone gjat durimit dhe ishin ndaj treguseve tona te bindur"* suretu Saxhdeh: 24. perfundoi
Ka thene Sejjidi, imami i madh, Ahmed er-Rifa'i: *Dije se cdo rruge qe bie ndesh me sheriatin eshte Zendekah (udhe kafire).*
Ka thene perseri Ahmed er-Rifa'i: "*Sufisti eshte ai i cili hulumton (fekijh), dhe veprues me dijen e tij.*"
Ka folur el-Arif bil-lah (grede levdate- njohesi i Allahut), esh-*Sha'ranij* ne parathenien e librit te tij "et-Tabekat Ixhma' el-Kawmi" se *nuk eshte e drejte te paraqitet ne udhen e sufizmit vetem se ai i cili eshte i ditur (sa deti) ne shkencen e sheriatit, shkencen e llogjikes se tij, kuptimit te tij, vecantine e tij dhe pergjithesine e tij, Nasikh dhe Mensukh-in e tij (zevendesuesi dhe i zevendesuari), i dijshem ne gjuhen e arabeve, deri ne metafora dhe retoriken e saj, etj si keto.*
Urtesia e kesaj Ixhmaje qe paraqiti Sha'raniju eshte tregues se personi i cili paraqitet me Meshjekhah (hoxhellik, ose sheh) merret shembull prej muridineve, reference, duke iu referuar atij ne ceshtjet e fese dhe nese nuk eshte i qendrueshem ne dijen e tij te sheriatit, hulumtues ne te, mund ti humbase (udhe te humbur) muridinet me shembullin e tij duke bere haramin hallall dhe te kunderten duke mos e ndjere kete situate.
Gjithashtu prej shumices se Bidateve te keqia dhe trillimeve kane hyre neper tarikate per shkak te shume sheherlereve qe i kane hyre kesaj valle pa patur dituri ne shkencat e fese, dhe duke u paraqitur ne pavertetesi ne kete pozicion te nderuar.
Keshtu, gjen shume prej atyre qe jane aderuar ne Sufizem sot, i ka verbezuar injoranca dhe pretendojne se me marrjen e kesaj udhe apo tarikat te vecante do te ngjiten ne shkallet me te larta. Keshtu qe hyne ne grupet e bidatit te prishur me fetvate te trilluara, me thenie te humbura, te cilat nuk i zbritur Allahu si shembuj dhe pretendojne se keto jane prej *Mistereve* te cilat nuk i shohin vetem se Isoteriket (ehl el-Batin) dhe nuk i kuptojne idhtaret e sheriatit te cilat jane Eksoteriket (ehl edh-dhahir).
Nese iu paraqet dikush nje keshille dhe thone: "nuk mund ta kuptoni sepse ju jeni Eksoterike dhe ne jemi Isoterike", keshtu qe idhtaret e shkences se Sufizmit i kane konsideruar keta njeres si Mutesawifeh dmth ata qe vetquhen sufiste.
Mjafton te replikohen Mutesawifet me fjalen e te madhit Ahmed er-Rifa'i:
"*Cdo Tarikat qe kundershton Sheriatin eshte Zendekah* (kufer)"
Ka thene Ahmed er-Rifa'i: "*mbroni bazat e udhes muhamedane o ringjalles se Sunnetit"*
Ka thene gjithashtu:
"*Cdo kulture qe xhvillohet me ndjekjen e mesimeve te Profetit eshte prej fjaleve, veprave, situatave dhe moraleve te tij, Sufisti kultura e tij eshte tregues i ketij stacioni, peshoni fjalet e tij, veprat, situatat dhe moralin e tij me etalonin (peshoren) e Sheriatit*"
Gjithashtu Ahmed er-Rifa'i thote: "*Mos thoni sic thone Mutesawifet: ne jemi Isoterike ndersa ju Eksoterike, kjo eshte fe e pergjithshme isoteriku mbeshtillet perj eksoterikut, nese nuk do te ishte eksoterizmi nuk do te ekzistonte isoterizmi,  perderisa eshte realitet se zemra nuk ekziston pa trupin per me teper pa trupin do te prishej dhe zemra eshte drita e trupit, kjo eshte shkenca e cila eshte quajtur prej disave shkenca isoterike, eshte permiresimi i zemres."*
po e perfundoj Realitetin e Sufizmit me fjalen e ketij Imami te madh:
"*Shpetoi popullit gjendjen e tyre, pa patur kundershti me sheriatin, nese do te kete kundershti, beju me Sheriatin*"

----------


## rapsod

*Me te njohurit e Sufizmit*

*1- Hafizi Ebu Naijm
2- Muhaddithi dhe Historiani Ebu el-Kasim en-Neserrabadhij
3- Ebu Ali er-Rewdhebarij dhe Ebu el-Abbas ed-Dejnurij
4- Ebu Hamid el-Gazaliju
5- Kadiu Bekar ibn Kutejbeh
6- Kadiu Ru'jem ibn Ahmed el-Bagdadij
7- Ebu el-Kasim Abdulkerijm Hewazin el-Kushejrij 
8- Shejkh, Fekijh Muhammed ibn Khafijf esh-Shijrazij esh-Shafi'ij
9- Hafizi, Posedusi i Mustefateve ne Hadith dhe "Rixhal" (burrat e transm.) Ebu el-    Fadel Muhammed el-Makdesij
10- Izzuddijn ibn Abdusselam el-Malikij
11- Hafizi Ibn Salah
12- en-Newewij
13- Tekijuddijn es-Subkij
14-  i biri Taxhuddijn es-Subkij
15- Ebu el-Hasen el-Hejkarij
16- Fekijhu Nexhmiddijn el-Khabushanij esh-Shafi'ij
17- Fekijhu, Muhakkik-u, Siraxhudijn Ebu Hafs Omer, i njohur si Ibn el-Mulakkan esh-Shafi'ij
18- Hafizi Xhemaludin Muhamed ibn Ali es-Sabunij
19- Hafizi Sherifudin Ebu Muhamed Abdulmu'min ed-Dimjatij
20- Hafizi Ebu Tahir es-Selefij
21- Musnedi, el-Muammer Xhemaludin Ebu el-Mehasin Jusuf el-Hanbelij
22- Kryegjyqtari Shemsudin Ebu Abdilah Muhammed el-Makdesij
23- Myftiu, Sherifudin Ebu el-Berekat Muhamed el-Xhedhamij
24- Imami Behaudin ebu el-Hasen Ali ibn Ebu el-Fada'il Hebbetullah ibn selameh 
25- Hafizi Ebu el-Kasim Sulejman et-Tabranij
26- Myftiu, Xhemaludin Muhamed i njohur si Ibn en-Nakijb
27- Kryegjyqtari, Izudin Abdulazijz
28- I Ati, Kryegjyqtari, Bedrudin Ebu Abdilah Muhamed
29- I ati, Shejhul-Islam Burhanudin Ibrahijm ibn Sa'd ibn Xhema'ah el-Kenanij esh-Shafi'ij
30- Ebu Abdullah Muhamed el-Furat
31- Kryegjyqtari, Tekijudin Ebu Abdullah Muhamed ibn el-Husejn ibn Ruzejn el-Hamewij esh-Shafi'ij
32- Shejhul-Islam, Sadrudin Ebu el-Hasen Muhamed
33- Shjhu i gjith shejhave te koses se tij Imadidin Ebu el-Fet'h Omer
34- Shejhul-Islam, Mu'ijnudin Ebu Abdullah Muhamed
35- Shejhu Mufesir, Linguisti, Ebu Hajjan el-Andelusij
36- Kutbudin el-Kastelanij el-Mesh'hur
37- Mufesiri, Kemaludin Ibn en-Nekijb
38- Hafizi Ebu Musa el-Medijnij
39- Dijetari, Nexhmudin Ebu Nu'man i njohur si Ibn Ebu Beker el-Xhuba'berij et-Tebrijzij
40- Hafizi, Xhelaludin es-Sujutij
41- Shejhu Abdulwahid ibn Ashir el-Ensarij el-Malikij
42- Dijetari, Shejhu, Ahmed ibn el-Mubarek el-Lemtij*

----------


## HamatieL

Si filloi Sufizmi?


Kur filloi për herë të parë Sufizmi nuk ishte tërësisht i ndryshëm dhe i veçuar, por thjesht një teprim në distancimin nga kjo botë, në qëndrueshmërinë në dhikr (përkujtim të All-llahut) dhe në përjetimin e një frike të madhe gjatë përmendjes së All-llahut, saqë i bënte disa njerëz të binin të pavetëdijshëm apo të vdekur kur dëgjonin ndonjë ajet që përmendte kërcënimin për ndëshkim. Kjo është parë në rrëfimin e Zurare ibn Afvasë, gjykatësit të Basras, i cili lexoi: 

"E, kur të fryhet në Sur." (el-Mudethithir: 8)

në namazin e sabahut dhe ra i vdekur. Ngjashëm është edhe ngjarja e Ebu Xhehrit, të verbërit, kur Salih el-Murri i lexoi atij dhe ra i vdekur. Të tjerë nga ta mbetnin të shtangur kur dëgjonin që lexohej Kuran. Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije thotë gjatë komentimit të kësaj: 


"Kjo nuk ka ngjarë në mesin e Sahabëve, kështu që kur kjo u shfaq, një grup nga Sahabët dhe tabiinët si Esma, e bija e Ebu Bekrit, Abdullah ibn ez-Zubejri dhe Muhammed Sirinë e kritikuan këtë, meqë e panë se ajo ishte një risi dhe në kundërshtim me atë që e dinin nga zakonet e Sahabëve." 

Gjithashtu Ibn Xhevzi thotë në "Telbisë Iblisë":

"Sufizmi është një rrugë, fillimi i të cilës ishtë tërësisht shmangie nga çështjet e kësaj bote, pastaj ata të cilat iu bashkuan asaj u bënë të shkujdesur në lejimin e këndimit dhe vallëzimit. Prandaj kërkuesit e Jetës së Pastajme (Ahiretit) nga njerëzit e thjeshtë u joshën nga ata për shkak të shmangies nga kjo botë, të cilën (veti) e shfaqnin, dhe kërkuesit e kësaj bote gjithashtu u joshën nga ata për shkak të jetës së shkujdesur dhe kotësisë, (jetë) të cilën (shihej se) e jetonin." (Telbis Iblis, f.161)

Shejh Ebu Zehra rahimehullah ka thënë lidhur me arsyen e shfaqjes së Sufizmit dhe burimet prej nga të cilat ai mori hov:

1. Burimi i parë: Disa nga adhuruesit në mesin e muslimanëve e kthyen tërë vëmendjen e tyre nga largimi nga kjo botë dhe abstenimin e veteve te tyre me qëllim të adhurimit. Kjo së pari filloi gjatë kohës së Pejgamberit alejhis-selam, kur disa sahabë vendosën të kalonin natën duke u përpjekur (munduar) me namaz dhe duke e lënë gjumin (duke qëndruar pa fjetur). Të tjerë vendosën të agjëronin çdo ditë pa pushim. Të tjerë vendosën ti ndërprenin marrëdhëniet martesore (seksuale) me gratë. Kur Pejgamberi u njoftua për këtë tha:

"Çka është me një popull që thotë kështu e kështu. Unë agjëroj dhe ndalem (pushoj) së agjëruari, falem dhe flej, dhe martohem me gra. Kështu që kushdo që ia kthen shpinën Sunneti tim, ai nuk është prej meje. (Transmetuar nga el-Buhari dhe Muslim) 

Për më tepër, risia e të jetuarit si murgjër (murgëria) është e ndaluar në Kuran. Aty thuhet:

"...Murgëria të cilën ata e shpikën për vete..." (el-Hadid: 27)

Mirëpo, kur Pejgamberi iu bashkangjit shoqërisë së engjëjve të lartë dhe njerëzit kaluan në Islam nga fetë e mëparshme, atëherë numri i atyre që tejkaluan kufijtë në shmangien nga jeta e kësaj bote dhe të mirat e saj u rrit, dhe Sufizmi gjeti vend në zemrat e këtyre njerëzve, meqë hasi në një tokë të plleshme.

2. Çështja e dytë e cila i tërhoqi shpirtërat e njerëzve ishte diçka që u shfaq në mesin e muslimanëve në formë të dy ideologjive. Njëra nga to ishte filozofike, ndërsa tjetra ishte nga fetë e mëparshme. Sa për të parën, atëherë ishte pamja e shkollës iluministe të filozofëve, e cila konsideronte se njohuria dhe të qenët i informuar shkaktohen në shpirt me anë të ushtrimeve shpirtërore dhe pastërtisë së shpirtit. Sa i takon ideologjisë së dytë, atëherë ishte besimi se Perëndia jeton në shpirtërat e njerëzve, apo se Perëndia është personifikuar (mishëruar) në njeriun. Kjo ide filloi të gjejë vend në mes të atyre sekteve që rrejshëm ia atribuonin vetes Islamin në kohërat e hershme, kur muslimanët u përzinë me të krishterët. Kjo ide u shfaq në mesin e Sabianëve dhe disa nga Kejsamijebëve, pastaj Keramitat, Batinitë, pastaj në trajtën e saj përfundimtare u shfaq në mesin e disa Sufive...

Është edhe një burim tjetër nga i cili ai (Sufizmi) mori dhe i cili shkakton shfaqjen e tendencave të Sufive, që është ideja se tekstet e Librit dhe Sunnetit kanë një kuptim të jashtëm, të dukshëm, dhe një kuptim të brendshëm, të fshehtë... duket qartë se ata e morën këtë ide nga Batinitë. (Libri, Ibn Tejmije, të Ebu Zehre, f.197-198) 

Kështu që të gjitha idetë u përzienë, nga ekzagjerimi i shmangies nga kjo botë deri te hapja e derës ideve që Perëndia është e personifikuar në krijimin, deri në idenë se i tërë krijimi është një realitet i vetëm, që është All-llahu (vahdetul-vuxhudë). Nga përzierja e tërë këtyre mendimeve erdhi Sufizmi, i cili u shfaq përbrenda Islamit. Ai u bë më i ashpër në shekullin e katërt dhe të pestë dhe arriti kulmin e tij pas kësaj, duke qenë sa më larg që është e mundur nga udhëzimi i Kuranit Fisnik dhe Sunnetit të pastër. Ai arriti në atë pikë saqë pasuesit e Sufizmit, këdo që pasonte Kuranin dhe Sunnetin, i quanin njerëz të sheriatit dhe njerëz të asaj që është e dukshme (ehlul-dhahir), derisa e quanin veten njerëz të realitetit të njëmendët (të vërtetë) dhe njerëz të njohurisë (diturisë) së fshehtë (ehlul-batin).

Marre nga : www.kurandhesunet.net

----------


## INDRITI

disa poste i fshiva une, do ju lutesha ti permbaheshit temes duke lene gjykimet personale.

Rapsod je i lire te sqarosh ceshtjet e sufizmit.

----------


## rapsod

*HamatieL!!*
Une me siper e kam shkruar qe nuk behet fjale ketu per ata qe jane quajtur "*Mutesewifeh*", pra ate qe thjesht pretendojne se kane te bejne me mistiken apo me sufizmin por s'kane asgje prej tyre, Kur diskutojme per Sufizmin real duhet te diskutojme per ate udhe e cila nuk shkeputet prej kesaj bote por per ate udhe qe perpiqet te rregulloje kete bote ne menyren e hikmetit dhe urtesise qe permban ne vetvete feja jone, Islami. Sufizem eshte t'i largohesh epsheve te kesaj bote, te jesh i devotshem, te pastrosh nefsin ndaj kerkesave "abstrakte" te kesaj bote, por te gjitha te jene konform Sheriatit sic e kam cituar prej Ahmed Rifait qe cdo veprimduhet peshuar me peshoren e Sheriatit, ose cdo udhe qe eshte ne kundershti me sheriatin eshte udhe qe te con ne kufer etj etj thenie te Rifaiut r.a.. Ketu nuk ka asgje per te qene joislame, perkundrazi, askund ne sufizem - jo ne pseudosufizem- nuk eshte pare murgjeria, pra te qenit larg jetes reale qe jetohet ne bote, ndarja nga kjo bote do te thote shmangie e jetes reale e cila ndertohet brenda kornizave te Sheriatit (per muslimanin), pra me nje fjale nuk po diskutoj ketu mutesewifeh por sufistet.

----------


## rapsod

*Librat me te njohur qe jane shkruajtur per Sufizmin*

Rapsodi: Para se te filloj dua te them se ne kete forum cdo ceshtje qe po trajtohet gjithmone eshte vene ne diskutime fjalet te cilat nese nuk i jane referuar prej Ibn Tejmijeh apo Xhewzijeh dhe Ibn Abdulwehabi eshte e kote apo eshte nje flluske ne oqean dhe po pyes, a mos valle shkencat Islame jane te ndertuara prej Ibn Tejmijes dhe nxenesve te tij? (S'dua pergjigje!!!)

*Librat*

"*Tabekat es-Sufijeh*" shkroi Muhadithi dhe Hafizi Ebu Abdurahman Muhamed es-Sulemij en-*Nijsaburij*
"*Tabekat es-Sufijeh*", Hafizi Ebu Sa'ijd en-*Nikash* el-Hanbelij
"*Tabekat es-Sufijeh*", el-Hakijm et-*Tirmidhij*
"*Tabekat es-Sufijeh*", Hafizi Ibn el-*Mulekkan* esh-Shafi'ij
Te gjithe keta jane prej dijetareve te hadithit,.....
Ndersa el-*Bejhekiju* me se shumti transmetimet i ka prej Shejhut te tij Ebu Ali er-Rewdhebarij, nje nder lideret e Sufizmit i cili ka qene nxenes i el-*Xhunejd* r.a..

----------


## rapsod

Mjafton per te percaktuar miresine e Sufizmit ajo qe eshte permendur per Imam Ahmedin se i eshte drejtuar Ebu Hamzeh es-Sufij "*c'fare thua o sufist*"?
Sufizmi per ate qe e njeh ate, eshte veprusi meLibrin dhe Sunnetin e pejgamberit, i kryen obligimet dhe u largohet harameve, le pas cdo kenaqesi te ushqimit dhe te veshjes etj si keto, keto cilesi ne te vertete jane cilesi te kater Khalifeve te Drejte.
Hafizi, Ebu Na'ijm ka nje liber voluminoz qe e ka titulluar "*Hal-lijet el-Ewlija*", ku ne te ka deshiruar te vecoje Sufistet e vertete prej jo te verteteve per arsye se ne kohen e tij ishin shtuar spekullime dhe genjeshtra per Sufizmin, dhe propaganda e pseudosufisteve te nje grupi kundra te tjereve eshte diverse nga Sufizmi real ne kuptim, keshtu qe hoxha i madh, Ebu Na'ijm, e filloi me kater Khulefai Rashidijn.

----------


## rapsod

*Mendimi i Imam Ahmedit per Sufizmin*

Ka thene Shejhu el-*Buhutiju* el-Hanbelij ne librin e tij "*Keshaf el-Kina'a 'an Metni el-Ikna'a*" (*5/184*): 
"Ka cituar Ibrahim ibn Abdilah el-*Kalansij* se Imam Ahmedi r.a. ka thene per Sufistet e vertete: "*Nuk njoh njerez me te mire se ta*", 
i eshte thene: *Ka prej tyre qe degjojne dhe qe levizin*?
tha: *Leri te gezojne me Allahun nje far kohe* (Sa'ah,  *ساعة*),
i eshte thene: *Ka prej tyre qe vdesin ka dhe prej tyre qe shpifet per ta*,
tha: "*Ka filluar prej Allahut ate qe ata nuk e llogarisin*" (zumer 47)
kete e ka thene per degjimin e Kur'anit duke justifikuar me fuqine e Wirdit (ritualit te Dhikrit) kjo shprehja e fundit eshte thene ne el-Furu'a" perfundoi

Autori i librit "el-Furu'a" eshte Shemsudin ibn Mekla' nje nder nxenesit e Ibn Tejmijes

----------


## rapsod

*Dijet e Sufisteve dhe njohjet e tyre*

Dije se Sufizmi eshte nje shkence e cila me te njihet menyra e moralit, fillimi i saj eshte Dije, mesi i saj eshte Veper dhe fundi Dhurim.
Dhurim do te thote: c'ka i jepet atij qe ndjek udhen, frytin e devocionit te tij ne poziten qe meriton (Mekam) dhe ato jane "*Gjendje* (Ahwal)" dhe ahwalet jane dhurime, ndersa Mekamet perfitime, sepse Ahwali vjen, ndersa Mekamet ndodhin.
Kane thene: Ahwalet jane ashtu sic quhen, dhe quhen keshtu per shkak te ndryshueshmerise se tij, ndersa Mekami eshte vend per qendrimin e tij ne poziten qe meriton.
Ka thene Shejhu Ebu Beker el-Kelabadhij ne librin e tij "*et-Te'aruf li Medh'heb Ehli et-Tesawuf*": Dije se shkenca e Sufizmit jane dijet e Ahwaleve, dhe Ahwalet jane trashegimia e Veprave, dhe nuk e trashegon Ahwali vetem se ate qe i ka veprat korrekte, e para e korrektesise se veprave eshte njohja e shkencave te saj, qe jane shkenca e dispozitave te Sheriatit, prej bazave te Fik'hut deri ne deget e saj si Namazi, Agjerimi dhe te tjerat deri ne shkenen e Mardhenieve Civile si Martesa, Divorci dhe Marrveshjet etj prej cka ka obliguar Allahu. Dhe askush nuk shpeton prej ceshtjeve te jetes kjo eshte prej shkencave "*Meso dhe Perfito*". ............me pas me trajtimin vetjak apo spiritual, mashtrimit te Dynjase dhe mbrojtjes prej saj, kjo eshte shkenca e *Hikmetit* (Urtesise), nese evolucionohet vetvetja apo spiritualiteti ndaj Vaxhibeve (obligimeve) lehtesohet per te permiresimi i moralit te tij. Pastrimi eksoterik prej Dynjase, kundershtimi i Fitnes se saj dhe keshtu mundet per robin te ruhet prej rreziqeve, kjo eshte shkenca e *Ma'rife*tit (NJohjes), me pas eshte shkenca e rreziqeve (per tu ruajtur nga to) shkencat e pamesise dhe zbuleses kjo eshte ajo qe personifikohet me shkencen e *Ishare*tit (Treguesit), sepse pamesia e zemres dhe zbulesa e mistereve, veshtiresohet analogizmi prej saj ndaj hetimit, per me teper dija per *Munazelat*et (zbritjet) dhe gjindjes nuk mund ti njohe vetem se ai te cilit i kane zbritur Ahwalet dhe merr ato Mekame. perfundoi

vazhdon...............

----------


## Bani gjk

HamatieL Citim: *Kur filloi për herë të parë Sufizmi nuk ishte tërësisht i ndryshëm dhe i veçuar, por thjesht një teprim në distancimin nga kjo botë, në qëndrueshmërinë në dhikr (përkujtim të All-llahut) dhe në përjetimin e një frike të madhe gjatë përmendjes së All-llahut, saqë i bënte disa njerëz të binin të pavetëdijshëm apo të vdekur kur dëgjonin ndonjë ajet që përmendte kërcënimin për ndëshkim. Kjo është parë në rrëfimin e Zurare ibn Afvasë, gjykatësit të Basras, i cili lexoi: 

"E, kur të fryhet në Sur." (el-Mudethithir: 8)

në namazin e sabahut dhe ra i vdekur. Ngjashëm është edhe ngjarja e Ebu Xhehrit, të verbërit, kur Salih el-Murri i lexoi atij dhe ra i vdekur. Të tjerë nga ta mbetnin të shtangur kur dëgjonin që lexohej Kur’an. Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije thotë gjatë komentimit të kësaj: 


"Kjo nuk ka ngjarë në mesin e Sahabëve, kështu që kur kjo u shfaq, një grup nga Sahabët dhe tabi’inët si Esma, e bija e Ebu Bekrit, Abdullah ibn ez-Zubejri dhe Muhammed Sirinë e kritikuan këtë, meqë e panë se ajo ishte një risi dhe në kundërshtim me atë që e dinin nga zakonet e Sahabëve."* 

Diqka me befasoj shummm ne kete shkrim, un nuk e di, aj person qe e ka shkruar kete Artikul a ka lexuar ndonjeher Kur,an apo qka eshte puna tije ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Si pik e par, Si mundet me qen teprim nese e permend Allahun gjith kohen ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kurse Allahu pa nderpre thot ne Kur,an famlart "Keni frig nga un dhe me kujtoni (me permendi) sa me shum ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E dyta, qka ka te keqe qe dikush te vdes ( shummmm pak kan qen ato raste, ndoshta sod nuk egzistojin fare) apo ti bie te fikt dikujt nga friga e Ajeteve te Allahut xh.h  ? Ku me marr ne me pas nje frig  te till, ne duhet te lutem qe Allahu xh.h  te na mbush Zemrat me frig. 
Friga eshte nje send qe nuk mundet ta ndal dhe ta kontrrollon askush. Paramendo Imanin e tyre se qfare ka qen ? Paramendo se si ata i kan zbatuar urdhrat e Allahut xh.h ! A mos ata deshirun te vdesin a ? A mos deshirun ata  qe te ju bije te fikt a ??? Jo more, po ajo vjen automatikisht nga vete Besimi njeriut. Fundi Fundit Allahu eshte aj qe  ju ka marr shpirtin ne ate moment !!!!! 

Si nuk paskan ndodhur ne kohen e Ashabeve, qe te mos i bije te fikt dikuj nga friga ????? Ku eshte bazuar (cilat argumente) ibn Tejjmije apo aj qe e ka shkruar kete artikul ???????????????????? 
Dihet qe Imam Alis disa her i ka ra te fikt nga friga e Allahut dhe eshte nxi dhe eshte shtangur si i vdekur, sa qe nje her Asehabt e kan lajmruar Hz. Fatimen qe imam Aliu eshte ka vdese, kurse ajo e ka dit gjendjen e tij si eshte ... !


Musait a.s  per qka i ra te fikt kur deshi ta shikon Allahun xh.h ???
_7:143. E kur Musai erdhi në kohën që i caktuam dhe i foli Zoti i vet, ai tha: "Zoti im! Më mundëso pamjen tënde e të shikoj!" Ai (Zoti) i tha: "Ti nuk ke mundësi të më shohësh, por shiko kodrën, e nëse ajo qëndron në vendin e vet, ti do të shohësh Mua. Kur u drejtua kah kodra, një pjesë e dritës nga Zoti i tij e bëri atë (kodrën) thërmi, e Musait i ra të fikët. Kur erdhi në vete, tha: "E lartë është madhëria Jote, pendohem te Ti (për atë që kërkova), dhe unë jam i pari i besimtarëve!" _ 
Qka ka te keqe ketu qe i paska re te fikt dikuj nga friga e Allahut xh.h  ??? A mos eshte e kunderta e ksaj?!!!!!!!

Un nuk mundem te ju kuptoj, perse nguti  kaq shpejt me fol diqka kur nuk keni njohuri FARE per ato gjana ???? A e kuptoni Fjalen Sufi (Mistik) se pari? Jo nuk e kuptoni se mi kupto nuk flet palidhje keshtu, e ateher lexo se qfar d.m.th fjala Sufi (mistik) ateher hade e lexoj shkrimet e Rapsodit. Nuk eshte ka flete Rapsodi per keta pseudosufista ( qe shumica jan lapera te rrugve)  e sodit. 
Rapsodi  shum mir eshte ka trregon, qe eshte ka Flet per njerzt (sufistat e vertet) qe jan te paster met vertet nga Zemra dhe qe e rrespektojin Sheriatin me gjitha Farzet. !!!!!! Po ju doni me ja ndrryshu edhe thelbin e Temes !!!!!

Shiko Hadithin e Sufistin (Mistikut) dhe Evlijas te madhe :

Transmetohet nga Usejr bin Amr e i thuhet ibin xhabir se ka then: Umer ibn el-Hattabi r.a kur i erdhen ati njesit luftarake nga Jemeni i Pyeti: _” A eshte ne mesin tuaj Uvejs ibn Amir?”_ Derisa erdhi te Uvejsi r.a  dhe i tha: A je ti Uvejs bin Amir?  (Uvejsi) tha: _”Po”!_ A je nga fisi  Muradi dhe nga Familja Karani?” Uvejsi tha_ ”Po”!_ (Omeri prap vazhdoj) ” A e ka pasur gerbulen e pastaj je sheruar prej saj perveqe nje vend  sa nje derhem ?” _Tha ”Po”!_ (Umeri) tha: A ke nene”? _Tha: ”Po_”! Tha (Umeri) e kam degjuar  te Detguarin e Allahut  s.a.v.s duke then: _” Do t`ju vjen juve Uvejs ibn Amiri me njesit e jemenit  nga Muradi pastaj nga Karani, ai e ka patur smundjen e gerbulese dhe eshte sheruar, perveq nje vendi sa nje derhem.Aj e ka nenen ndaj se ciles eshte shum bamirse, sikur ta luste aj Allahun diq, do t`ia plotsoje, andaj nese mundesh (lute)  qe aj te kerkoj falje  ( magfiret ) per ty!”_ (Umeri tha): ”_ Kerko  magfiret per mua ”_ (Dhe Uvejsi) kerkoj per te. Pastaj Umeri i tha: _” Ku po do ”?_ Tha ( Uvejsi ) _”Ne Kufe”_  Umeri i tha: A ti shkruj mekembsite te atjeshem”? (Uvejsi ) Tha: _Un do te jem me njerz te parendesishem, kete e kam qejf me tepere!”_

Ne vitin e ardhshem  ne Haxhe vjen nje njeri i dalluar nga Kufa i cili takohet me Umerin e ky (Umeri) e pyte per Uvejsin. Ai tha: _” E kam lene me nje shtepi te keqe me pak gjesende._ (Umeri) Tha: E kam degjuar te Derguarin e Allahut s.a.v.s duke then:  _” Do t`ju vjen juve Uvejs ibn Amiri me njesit e jemenit  nga Muradi pastaj nga Karani, ai e ka patur smundjen e gerbulese dhe eshte sheruar, perveq nje vendi sa nje derhem.Aj e ka nenen ndaj se ciles eshte shum bamirse, sikur ta luste aj Allahun diq, do t`ia plotsoje, andaj nese mundesh (lute)  qe aj te kerkoj falje  ( magfiret ) per ty!” _ ( Ky njeri nga Kufa) Shkon te Uvejsi dhe i thot:  _” Kerko falje per mua!”_ (Uveisi) tha: Ti ke qen me von ne udhtime te mire, andaj ti lutu per mua” Pastaj i tha: A e ke takuar Umerin ?” Tha ”Po” ( Me ne fund Uvejsi) iu lut ( Allahut ) per faljen e atij. _Pas kesaj njerzit filluan t`ia  mesyjne Uvejsit kurse ky ( Uvejsi) u largoa (me te shpejt)._
(Muslimi)

Ne nje transmetim tjener te Muslimit thuhet: Nga Usejr ibn Xhabir r.a transmetohet se banoret e Kufes derguan nje delegasjon per te Umeri r.a ne mesin e te cilie ndodhej nje njer nga ata q e perbuzen Uvejsin. Umeri tha ” A ka ketu ndonje nga Karani?”  dhe vjen aj njeriu, ndersa Umeri i tha: _” Vertet i Derguari i Allahut  s.a.v.s ka then: ” Vertet, do t`ju vie nje njeri nga Jemeni,do ta quajn Uvejs, nuk ka len asgje ne Jemen perveq nenes se tij. E ka pasur smundjen e gerbules, por kur e luti Allahun, Allahu e sheroj  perveq nje vendi sa nje dinar apo nje derhem, andaj kush ta takoj prej jush le ta luse per ti bere lutje Allahut per filanin”._

Nje nje transmetim tjener nga Umeri r.a thuhet se ka then: ” Un vertet e kam degjuar te Derguarin e allahut s.a.v.s duke then: _Vertet Tabiiju me i miri eshte nje  njeri i qujjtur Uvejs, qe ka nje nene , ka q-en i smur nga gerbula, andaj thuani te beje lutje per ju per magfiret._
_Rijadu  Salihin, Hadithi 238_

Selam (Paq)

----------


## yathrib

> disa poste i fshiva une, do ju lutesha ti permbaheshit temes duke lene gjykimet personale.
> 
> Rapsod je i lire te sqarosh ceshtjet e sufizmit.



o indrit ! meqenese qenke! moderator pse e lejon kete fare rapsodi te shperndaje gjithcare lloj ideje qe nuk jane nga korani e suneti kurse atij vellut hematiel ia shkurton ...keto more vellacko qenkan nga ato te luajturit e dervisheve..qe se kane vendin ketu por vetem perhapin divesion ne akide.....allahu i udhezofe.

----------


## yathrib

Fjala Tesewuf dhe Sufije nuk kanë qenë të njohura gjatë gjeneratës së parë Islame. Madje, këto qenë prezantuar në të [islam] vetëm pasi që u përvetësuan në Islam nga popujt tjerë. 

Shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmije, Allahu pastë mëshirë ndaj tij, tha në Mexhmu-ul-Fetaua:"Përsa i përket termit Sufije [Sufizëm], kjo s'ka qenë e njohur gjatë tre gjeneratave të para të Islamit. Dhe, të folurit rreth kësaj u bë e njohur vetëm pas tre gjeneratave të para. Disa imamë dhe dijetarë folën rreth kësaj më pas, siç ishte imam Ahmed bin Hanbel, Ebu Sulejman ed-Darani dhe të tjerë. Po ashtu është transmetuar nga Sufjan eth-Theuri të ketë folur rreth kësaj. Disa nga ata po ashtu përmendën këtë në autoritetin e el-Hasan el-Basrit. Ata dalluan në pikëpamjet e tyre mbi domethënien se çkaje ia atribuon veten një Sufi, meqë fjala 'Sufi' është një emër që tregon një atribuim, siç është el-Kurshi, el-Medini dhe kështu me radhë. 
Thuhet se ky është një atribuim ndaj Ehlus-Suffeh1, por kjo është gabim, meqë po të ishte kështu, ata do ta quanin veten Sufij. Po ashtu është thënë se kjo është atribuim ndaj Saff [radhës] e cila është me e shquara para Allahut, por edhe kjo është gabim, meqë po të ishte kështu, ata do ta quanin veten Saffij. Po ashtu është thënë se kjo është atribuim ndaj sefweh [më të mirës] nga krijimi i Allahut. Por, edhe kjo po ashtu është gabim, meqë po të ishte kështu, ata do ta quanin veten Safwij. Është thënë poashtu se kjo është atribuim ndaj Sufeh bin Bishr bin Udd bin Tabikheh, një fis Arab që gjindej pranë Mekes në të kaluarën, të cilit ia atribuonin veten asketët. Ndonëse atribuimi i Sufi-t është në pajtim me emrin e këtij personi [Sufeh] nga pikëpamja gramatikore, ky poashtu është opinion i pasaktë, meqë këta njerëz nuk kanë qenë të njohur mirë për shumicën e asketëve dhe për shkak se po t'iu atribuoheshin asketikët atyre, do të kishte qenë e mundshme që ata t'ia atribuonin veten atyre gjatë epokës së Sahabëve, Tabi'inëve dhe Atba' et-Tabi'inëve [por nuk e kanë bërë këtë]. 

Po ashtu kjo është për shkak se shumica e atyre që flasin ne emër të Sufive s'janë të vetëdijshëm për ekzistencën e këtij fisi dhe ata nuk e pëlqejnë që t'i atribuohen një fisi të Ditëve të Injorancës [xhahilijeh], i cili nuk ekzistonte gjatë epokës Islame. Poashtu është thënë që ky është opinioni më i mirënjohur: se Sufi është një atribuim ndaj suf [leshit, rrobës së leshtë]. Kjo meqë hera e parë kur Sufitë u shfaqën ishte në Basra [Irak]. 

Njerëzit e parë që vendosën rolin e Sufizmit kanë qenë disa shoqërues të Abdul-Uahid bin Zejd. Abdul-Uahid ka qenë një nga shoqëruesit e el-Hasan el-Basrit i cili jetonte në Basra, dhe aq shumë zhytej në asketizëm [zuhd], adhurim [ibadet], frikë ndaj Allahut [khauf] dhe kështu me radhë, saqë një shembull i tillë nuk mund të gjindej në banorët e vendeve tjera. 

Ebush-Shejh el-Esbehani transmetoi me një zinxhir transmetimi të lidhur me Muhamed ibn Sirinin, se i ka mbërri atij që një grup njerëzish parapëlqenin të vishnin rrobe të leshta, kështu që ai tha:'Janë disa njerëz që parapëlqejnë të veshin rrobe të leshta duke pohuar se i gjasojnë Mesisë, të birit të Merjemes. Mirëpo, udhëzimi i pejgamberit tonë [salallahu alejhi ue selam] është më i dashur për ne, dhe ai [salallahu alejhi ue selam] mbartte rroba të pambukut dhe të tjera lloje të rrobes'. Apo është shprehur ngjashëm me këtë". 

Pas kësaj, Ibn Tejmije tha:"Këta njerëz ia atribuojnë veten rrobeve të jashtme, e cila në këtë rast është rrobë e leshtë [suf]. Kështu që mund të thuhet për ndonjërin nga ata se është një Sufi. Mirëpo, metodologjia e tyrë s'është e kufizuar vetëm në mbartjen e rrobës së leshtë, e as që e bëjnë të detyrueshme këtë për ndonjë. Ata i atribuohen kësaj për shkak të qenit të kësaj gjendje e jashtme". 
Pastaj ai tha:"Pra, kjo është origjina e Sufizmit. Pas kësaj, Sufizmi u degëzua dhe u shumëfishua."2 
Fjalët e Ibn Tejmijes, Allahu pastë mëshirë ndaj tij, tregojnë që Sufizmi zuri fill në tokat Islame nga disa adhurues shumë të devotshëm nga Basra si rezultat i thellimit të tyre në asketizëm dhe adhurim. Pas kësaj, Sufizmi evuloi dhe ndryshoi. 
Përfundimi të cilin e kanë nxjerrë disa autorë modernë  se Sufizmi u zvarrit brenda në vendet Islame nga fetë tjera si Hinduizmi dhe monasticizmi i Krishterë  është pranuar bazuar në atë çfarë transmetoi Ibn Tejmie nga Muhamed Ibn Sirini te ketë thënë:"Janë disa njerëz që parapëlqejnë të veshin rroba të leshta duke pohuar se i gjasojnë Mesisë, të birit të Merjemes. Mirëpo, udhëzimi i pejgamberit tonë [salallahu alejhi ue sleam] është më i dashur për ne!" Kjo tregon që Sufizmi ka një lidhje me fenë e të Krishterëve!! 
Dr.Sabir et-Tu'eimeh tha në librin e tij "Sufizmi  Besimet dhe Metodologjitë e tij": "Me sa duket Sufizmi u shfaq nga ndikimi i monasticizmit të Krishterë, në të cilin murgjit mbartnin rrobe të leshta dhe jetonin në manastiret e tyre. Kishte shumë nga ata që praktikonin këtë gjithandej vendeve të cilat Islami i çliroi me anë të Teuhidit..."3 
Shejh Ihsan Ilahi Dhahir, Allahu pastë mëshirë ndaj tij, ka thënë në librin e tij "Sufizmi  Burimi dhe Origjina e Tij": "Kur shikojmë thellë në mësimet e Sufijve të parë dhe të vonshëm dhe thëniet që kanë qenë cituar dhe transmetuar nga ata në librat Sufite të vjetra dhe ato të sotshmet, ne shohim një dallim të madh mes kësaj dhe mësimeve të Kur'anit dhe Sunetit. Njëlloj, ne s'i gjejmë rrënjët apo farat e tij në historinë e udhëheqësit të të gjitha krijesave [pejgamberit Muhamed, salallahu alejhi ue selam] e as në të Shoqëruesve bujarë të tij, të cilët janë ndër krijesat më të mira të Allahut. Madje, në kundërshtim me këtë, ne shohim që Sufizmi është përftuar dhe mësuar nga monasticizmi i Krishter, Brahmanizmi, Hinduizmi, devocioni fetar i Judaizmit dhe asketizmi i Budizmit".4 

Shejh Abdur-Rahman el-Uekil, Allahu pastë mëshirë ndaj tij, ka thënë në hyrjen e librit "Rënia e Sufizmit": "Vërtet, Sufizmi është makinacioni më i ulët dhe më i ndyrë, të cilin e ka shpikur Dreqi në mënyrë që robërit e Allahut të mund të përqeshin dhe qësendisin së bashku me të në luftën e tij kundër Allahut dhe të dërguarve të Tij. Kjo është vello e Zjarrputistëve [Mexhusëve], e cila lë përshtypjen se është hyjnore. Madje, kjo është maskë e çdo armiku të fesë së vërtetë. Këqyrni atë dhe do të gjeni në të Brahmanizëm, Budizëm, Zoroastrianizëm, dhe bësimet Manikiane. Ju do të gjeni Platonizëm në të. Madje mund të gjeni edhe Judaizëm, Krishterizëm, dhe idhujtari të ditëve të Injorancës".5 
Nëpërmjet prezantimit të pikëpamjeve të këtyre shkrimtarëve modernë lidhur me Sufizmin, dhe poashtu edhe shumë shkrimtarëve të tjerë që s'po i përmendim këtu e të cilët kanë pikëpamje të njëjta, na bëhet e qartë se Sufizmi është një koncept i huaj që është futur në Islam. Kjo tregohet me praktikat e atyre që ia atribuojnë veten Sufizmit; praktika të cilat janë të huaja për Islamin dhe janë shumë larg nga udhëzimi i tij. Me këtë ne mendojmë në ithtarët e vonë të Sufizmit, iluzionet mistike dhe fantazitë e të cilëve janë bërë të shumta dhe të mëdha. 
Por, përsa u përket paraardhësve të kaluar si el-Fudejl bin Ijad, el-Xhunejd, Ibrahim bin Adham dhe të tjerëve, ata kanë qenë 

O vellezer te dashru musliman, cdo send qe nuk ka vepruar Profeti yne apo nuka porosit te bejme eshte ne kundershtim me fen islame, pra ne kemi Kuranin dhe Sunetin dhe kush i permbahet kesaj ai do te jet i shpetuar!!

----------


## yathrib

kujdes me maragjykimet nese je musliman sillu e diskuto si musliman..

----------


## rapsod

> moderatoreve! 
> pls
> ka shume kohe qe e vezgoj kte forum por s kam qene anetarsuar ,verej se ketu futet " derri e dosa" pra futen e hapin tema ato fare " rapsodesh " qe e kane vendin nga bektashijte...se shkrihen per to..
> keto jane provokatoret e forumit musliman..


Ketu ne forum ka njerez qe e bazojne fene Islame vetem ne baze te mendimit te Ibn Tejmijes, kete e kam perseritur me qindra here, eshte faktike qe Ibn Tejmijeh ka qene kundra Sufizmit, ideja "Kundershto qe te njihesh" ka dale ketu e shume e shume shekuj para Ibn Tejmijes dhe kjo ka qene kornize e tij, Ibn Tejmijeh qe kundershtoi Ixhmane ne 40 ceshtje islame. Sufizmi ka ekzistuar shume shekuj perpara Ibn Tejmijes, une me siper kam permendur njerezit me te shquar te Sufizmit, Yathrib mund t'i lezosh, aty jane, dhe nuk e di nese ke kundershtim per ata dijetare te Islamit, mire po propaganda juaj eshte se nese nuk je ne pajtim me Ibn Tejmijen dhe me Muhammed Ibn Abdulwehabin je kafir ose mushrik.
Gjithsesi nuk do merrem me ty, por permbaj gojen nese nuk mund te argumentosh gje!!!!

----------


## brahobravo

> o indrit ! meqenese qenke! moderator pse e lejon kete fare rapsodi te shperndaje gjithcare lloj ideje qe nuk jane nga korani e suneti kurse atij vellut hematiel ia shkurton ...keto more vellacko qenkan nga ato te luajturit e dervisheve..qe se kane vendin ketu por vetem perhapin divesion ne akide.....allahu i udhezofe.



Indriti eshte koka e sufizmit ti i thua te heqi shkrimet hajde hajde

----------


## HamatieL

"Mrekullitë" e Sufive  :kryqezohen:  

Sufitë i tejkalojnë kufijtë në nderimin e shejhëve të tyre, deri në pikën ku mendojnë që çdo gjë që rrjedh prej shejhëve të tyre është e vërtetë dhe e saktë, bile edhe se ajo është shenjë e shkëlqesisë dhe mrekullisë. Ata i shënojnë "mrekullitë" e shejhëve të tyre në librat e tyre dhe ato janë të llojeve të ndryshme, që arrijnë shkallën e pretendimit se u japin jetë (i ngjallin) të vdekurve; të tjerat janë aq të pakuptimta, saqë nuk ia vlen ti përmendim. 

Dëgjoni llojet e mrekullive të transmetuara nga Abdurr-Rrauf el-Menaui: 

"Lloji i parë: ngjallja e të vdekurve, e kjo është shkalla më e lartë. Nga kjo është se Ebu Ubejd el-Jusri luftoi në një betejë dhe bashkë me të ishte një kafshë kalëruese e cila vdiq, kështu që e luti All-llahun që ta kthejë në jetë dhe ajo u ngrit duke i tundur veshët... dhe se Mufarixh ed-Damaminit iu soll një zog i pjekur dhe i tha: Fluturo me lejen e All-llahut, më të Lartit. Dhe ai fluturoi... dhe el-Kejlani e vendosi dorën e tij mbi eshtrat e pulës, të cilën e kishte ngrënë dhe i tha: Ngritu me lejen e All-llahut dhe ajo u ngrit... dhe kur i biri i një nxënësi të Ebu Jusuf ed-Dahmanit vdiq, e ai e u mërzit për të, shejhu i tha: Ngritu me lejen e All-llahut, dhe kështu ai u ngrit dhe jetoi gjatë."

Këto mrekulli nuk janë të njëjta me ato të Pejgamberit të All-llahut, Isait alejhis-selam, dhe ato ishin të veçanta për të. 

Esh-Sherani rrëfen për mrekullitë e el-Axhmit duke thënë: "Ai e hodhi shikim e tij mbi një qen, kështu që të gjithë qenët e tjerë iu nënshtruan atij dhe e morën atë si udhëheqës të tyre dhe njerëzit vinin tek ai për tua plotësuar nevojat e tyre. Pastaj kur ai qen u sëmurë dhe qenët e tjerë u mblodhën rreth tij duke lotuar (qarë) dhe kur ai ngordhi, ata qanin haptas dhe ulurinin në vajtimin e tyre. Kështu, All-llahu i Lartësuar i frymëzoi disa njerëz që ta varrosnin atë. Pastaj qentë e vizitonin varrin e tij derisa ngordhën. Pra, kjo ishte ajo që një shikim i shpejtë bëri për një qen, e paramendo po të kishte rënë shikimi i tij mbi ndonjë njeri. [Hadhihi Hijes-Sufije (f.113), et-Tebekat (2/61) në biografinë e el-Axhamit]

Esh-Sharabi gjithashtu pohon se prijësi i tij, Ahmed el-Bedeui ka kontroll mbi universin nga varri i tij. Ai thotë: "Shejhu im bëri marrëveshje me mua në varr të tij ndërsa unë isha përballë Ahmed ibn el-Bedeviut, dhe më bëri që ti shtrëngojmë duart me të. Kështu që dora bujare doli nga varri dhe e kapi dorën time. Udhëheqësi im esh-Shenaui tha: Përqëndroje mendjen tënde te ai dhe vështroje ngultas, kështu që unë e dëgjova prijësin tim Ahmed el-Bedeui duke thënë nga varri: Po. Pastaj ai tha: Dhe unë kam munguar nga festa e datëlindjes dhe një njeri nga "Evlijatë" ishte i pranishëm, i cili më njoftoi që Ahmed el-Bedeui atë ditë e hoqi mbulojën nga varri i tij dhe tha: "Abdul-Vehhab qëndroi mbrapa dhe nuk erdhi." [Hadhihi Hijes-Sufije (f.113)]

A thua që një njeri me çfarëdo ndjenjë turpi nuk do të ndihej i turpëruar që të transmetonte "mrekullitë" apo krimet e Sufive lidhur me komunikimin e tyre të hapur me kafshët në rrugë dhe çmenduri të tjera, si dhe pretendimi i tyre se kjo është një formë e mrekullisë së tyre? Ne këtu do të citojmë "mrekullinë" e Shejh Ibrahim el-Urejanit. Esh-Sherani thotë: "Nga ta është Shejh Ibrahim el-Uravani, i cili ngritej në mimber dhe mbante ligjerata [hutbe] lakuriq [i zhveshur]... dhe njerëzit kënaqeshin me atë që dëgjonin."

Madje edhe vjedhja konsiderohet si dhuratë e mrekullueshme te Sufitë... dëgjoni se çfarë thotë ed-Dibag, i cili ishte njëri nga shtyllat kryesore në mesin e Sufive: "Një vali, që është personi që ka kontroll mbi çëshjet, mund ta zgjasë dorën në xhepin e kujtdo që ai dëshiron dhe të marrë nga ai dirhemë aq sa të dojë (monedhë Arabe), ndërsa pronari të mos dijë asgjë."

Ja ku është një Sufi që pohon se nëse e sheh shejhun e tij është më e dobishme sesa ta shohësh All-llahun. Ebu Turab i ka thënë një shoku të tij një ditë: "Po ta kishit takuar Ebu Jezid el-Bustamin!" Ai (shoku) i tha: "Nuk brengosem për këtë meqë e kam takuar All-llahun dhe kjo më ka mjaftuar dhe nuk më nevojitet Ebu Jezidi." Ebu Turabi i tha: "Mjerë ti, krenohesh për shkak të All-llahut, të Plotëfuqishmit dhe të Madhërishmit! Po ta takonit Ebu Jezidin vetëm një herë, do të ishte më mirë se ta takonit All-llahun shtatëdhjetë herë." [E shkurtuar nga Ihja Ulumid-Din të el-Gazalit (4/356)]. El-Gazali shtoi: "Shpalljet e këtilla nuk duhet të mohohen nga besimtari."

O vëllezër, këto rrëfime na tregojnë se udhëheqësit e Sufive nuk kënaqen me bërjen të ligjshme të asaj që All-llahu e ka ndaluar, në lidhje me vjedhjen, keqdashjen (ligësinë) dhe krahasimin, dhe veç kësaj ata deklarojnë se këto gjëra janë ngjarje të jashtëzakonshme (mrekulli) dhe shenjë se një person është nga Evlijatë. Kjo është në kontradiktë dhe në konflikt të qartë me mësimet e Islamit dhe është mosbesim në tekstin e Kuranit Bujar dhe Sunnetit të pastër, e dijetarët islamë janë pajtuar që kushdo që shpall të ligjshme (të lejueshme) diçka që është detyrimisht e njohur se është e ndaluar në Islam, atëherë ai është pabesimtar... atëherë si është e mundur që një njeri që e mbron mendimin se kryerja e mëkateve të mëdha është shenjë se personi është nga evlijatë dhe mrekulli?

*Një manifestim shumë i rrezikshëm i Sufizmit është lutja që ata u bëjnë të tjerëve pos All-llahut... thirrja dhe lutja e të vdekurve. Ky është shirk i madh, nga i cili paralajmërohemi (që të ruhemi) në Kuran:

"Dhe mos lut tjetërkë pos All-llahut, ndonjë (idhull) që nuk të sjellë dobi as dëm, e nëse e bën këtë, dije se me siguri do të jesh ndër keqbërësit." (Junus: 106) Që do të thotë se do të jesh nga idhujtarët.*
El-Busejri, poeti i Sufive, thotë, duke iu drejtuar të Dërguarit: 

"O më bujari i krijesave, unë nuk kam askë prej të cilit përfitoj kënaqësi përveç teje,

kur katastrofa e përgjithshme godet.

Koha kurrë nuk më ka goditur me ndonjë të keqe dhe unë kërkova mbrojtjen e tij,

përveç se arrita mbrojtjen nga të gjitha dëmet."

----------


## hubejb

mos akuzoni me fjale por me argumente, forumi eshte hapur per nje gje te tille.

----------


## rapsod

Po e bej paralajmerim per te gjithe!
Ju lutem mos mos ngaterroni es-Sufijeh me el-Mutesewifeh, sepse eshte si shembulli i el-Islam me el-Istislam.

----------


## rapsod

*Shehjleret e Sufizmit*

*el-Hasan el-Basrij r.a.*
Dije se Shejhu i sufisteve ne udhen e tyre dhe profesori i tyre eshte imami i madh zoteria e senedit, heroi, shejhu i te gjitheve per gjithcka, lideri i grupeve, mekembes i djalit te xhaxhait te Profetit, imami i dijetareve te sufizmit, zoteria yne *Ebu Saijd el-Hasen ibn Ebi el-Hasen Jesar ibn Met'har ibn Gadireh ibn Ferhed el-Awfij el-Basrij*.
Hasani lindi ne Medineh dy vitet qe mbeten nga kalifati i Omerit r.a., Imam ne Fik'h, Hadith, dhe Tefsir, ne shkencat e Kur'anit, ne gjuhen arabe, ne letersi, Retoprike dhe ne Sufizem, e ka veshur "Kharkah"-an (koncepti i imametit ne sufizem) prej Ali ibn Ebi Talib k.w. sic e ka trensmetuar te sakte (Sahih) Imami dhe Hafizi Xhelaludin es-Subkij.
E kane konsideruar se eshte imami i Sufizmit prej Tabi'ineve, tek ai perfundojne te gjitha zinxhiret e transmetimit te Sufizmit ne pergjithesi. Ka thene Muhamed ibn el-Hasen: "*ka qene el-Hasan el-Basrij, pike referimi dhe imam ne Sheriat, ne Sufizem, dhe ne Sunneh,*" te tjere: "*dhe ishte prej me te dashuruarit ne praktikimin e sunetit te Profetit, ashtu sic kane qene sahabet*."
Ka pas thene vete Hasani: "*Kush vesh "te leshten" (nenkuptim i Sufizmit), me modesti per Allahun, Allahu ia shton atij ndricimin ne syte dhe zemren e tij. E ai qe e vesh per te treguar zuhdin ne kete bote, duke u mburrur me te perpara vellezerve te tij, rrethohet ne xhehenem me shejtanet*."
Thoshte gjithashtu: "*Jo te gjithe njerezve u miresohet te veshin Sufin*"
Eshte pyetur: "C'fare shkaku ka qe e vesh Sufin? nuk eshte pergjigjur, i eshte thene: a nuk po na tregon? tha: *nese them devocion ne kete bote, kam pastruar veteveten (nefsij).*
Ka transmetuar ne menyre Sahih, Sujutiju, qenesine e kontaktit te Hasan Basriut me Imam Aliun k.w., mesimnxenien dhe marrjen prej tij, ne librin "*Refw el-Kharfeh*"

*Dawud ibn Nasijr et-Ta'ij*
Ai eshte prej njerezve me te medhenj dhe prej me te medhenjve ne meshjekhah, Mewlana Imami i Madh, Zahidi i njohur, mekembesi i Hasan Basriut, imami Ebu Sulejman Dawud ibn Nasijr et-Ta'ij el-Kufij r.a.
Ka thene Khatijb (el-Bagdadij) ne Historine (Tarijkh) e tij: *"....Pat degjuar Abdulmelin ibn Omer dhe Habijb ibn Ebi Amreh, Sulejman el-A'mash dhe Muhamed ibn Abdurahman ibn Ebi Lejla, Ka transmetuar prej tij Ismail ibn Alijeh, Sa'ijd ibn el-Mikdam dhe Ebu Na'ijm el-Fadel ibvn Dukijn.
Dawudi ishte prej atyre qe zoteronte dituri, dhe studimin e Fik'hut, etj. me pas u asketua, dhe venbdosi te jetoje me vete dhe khalweh duke adhuruar, devocionoi keshtu deri ne fund te jetes se tij.*
Ka thene Dawudi nje here: "*Nese do te bij vetem se uje te ftohte, nese do te ha ushqim te mire dhe nese do te vishem ne menyre te perkryer, c'fare do te me mbetet per ne Ahiret*"?
Ka thene: "*Urreje boten, beje iftarin tend vdekjen, shoqerohu me njerezit e devotshem dhe mos u nda nga xhema'ati*."

vazhdon.......................

----------

